

9 London VCs hosting Office Hours This Week - francesca
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/22/london-vc-love-in-index-balderton-eden-passion-capital-others-holding-joint-office-hours-this-week/

======
alexro
I've just put myself on the list and my feedback so far is that the format of
booking is a bit confusing. I'm available any time during the day but I have
to choose a 15 minute slot. What happens if too many people have chosen this
slot as well, but there are some other under-booked slots available?

I think a more straightforward way is to just list yourself a give a preferred
time, and then the VCs decide who they want to see when. If this 15 minute
slots are meant to be used then it's fine.

